# Dewalt DW317 Jigsaw and U-shank blades



## GreyGoat (Jun 21, 2017)

So, I got a DW317 for Christmas. It has tool-less blade install/release lever.
Used it once with blades I had from old jigsaw (u-shank) without issue.

Tried using it again recently and blade kept popping out. Manual is not specific as to what type of blade to use. My online searching found at least one video review saying it uses the T-shank blades and another said it can use either.

Looking at the mechanism, it seems that the T-type blade would work better. I emailed Dewalt and they said it should take either and I can send it in to have it evaluated.

I wanted to see if anybody else owns one of these and what experience they've had with blades.


----------



## GreyGoat (Jun 21, 2017)

So, I got out in the garage tonight to do some testing.
I had ordered T-shank blades. It seemed that they were better designed to work with this quick change system. They did. Cut through 3/4" ply on normal and orbital - no issues. Went back to the U-shape blades and they kept popping out.

I got to thinking maybe Dewalt has some kind of notch on their U-shank blades that would engage them in a similar spot that the T-shank blades are engaged - looked them up online and checked images - nope.

So, I will just use the jigsaw with the T-shank blades, but I don't understand how this tool is supposed to work with U-shank blades - there is nothing to really hold it in place other than the spring pressure against a flat surface. Oh...I guess I failed to mention in previous post, Dewalt customer service tells me that this jigsaw is supposed to accept either U or T-shank blades. 

Anyways, curious to see what y'all's experience has been.


----------



## eljay (Dec 15, 2020)

GreyGoat said:


> So, I got a DW317 for Christmas. It has tool-less blade install/release lever.
> Used it once with blades I had from old jigsaw (u-shank) without issue.
> 
> Tried using it again recently and blade kept popping out. Manual is not specific as to what type of blade to use. My online searching found at least one video review saying it uses the T-shank blades and another said it can use either.
> ...


Thanks for your info, just what I am looking for... weird they aren't more specific about this--especially 3 years after your post!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same saw. Had the same conversation with DeWalt. It's supposed to use both. All I've ever used is T shank. No problems.


----------

